# Litchfield Warranty, worth the paper it's written on?



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm off up to Litchfield tomorrow and have been toying with the idea of the warranty. 

I've emailed them a few times and got no replies about what exactly to covers (or more importantly, does not cover) and who backs the warranty. 

I've had various warranties on various cars in the past and have had mixed results. Some were very good and paid out for just about anything that went wrong and any consequential damage, others found ways of getting out of things that were actually stated as covered! I think the most annoying one I ever had was one that actually cost a lot of money and became worthless because the company went through.

So I guess what I'm asking is simple, how good a warranty is it? Does it cove the stuff that breaks? Do they actually pay out when it does break and should the worst happen and Litchfield went pop (which I really hope they do not), is it insurance backed by another company so it's still honoured if the went?


Anybody had any experience of it?


Thanks in advance for any comments you all have.

Regards
Huw


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Huw

My warranty is - I put a few quid aside each month - "as a just in case", and if I don't use it I get some more mods !!! The only sensible option !!!


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> Huw
> 
> My warranty is - I put a few quid aside each month - "as a just in case", and if I don't use it I get some more mods !!! The only sensible option !!!


yeh!!!!think that is the best options:thumbsup:but litchfields have a good reputation and think they do the warranties theemselves ,not 100% sure though....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, Iain will honour his word, but after a discussion with him, I went down the route I have..................and modifications are more fun than staying "safe" with a warranty LOL


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Steve said:


> Huw
> 
> My warranty is - I put a few quid aside each month - "as a just in case", and if I don't use it I get some more mods !!! The only sensible option !!!


I do think about doing that, but form what I've seen, when these things do go wrong, it's not a grand or so, its' like 10k or something. 

I'm torn as to wether to bother getting the warranty or hold onto the cash, for a grand it seems like a bit of peace of mind more than anything, but I'm just curious if anybody has actually ever claimed on it for a decent high cost failure.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Reason I'd go for it is because of the peace of mind but also it covers all mods done by them.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Huw, you sound like a worrier (like me) so my advice would be to get a warranty and IMO the litchfield one is the one to go for.

I completley see Steve's point of just saving a bit incase something does go wrong but for me it's all about peace of mind and you'll get more of that with the warranty.

I don't have one yet as my car isn't 3 yrs old yet but Litchfield's warranty does seem the best one to go for for several reasons. It's cheaper than the Nissan one by a long way and it will cover Litchfield's modifications are the big plus points for me. Plus Iain's a honest chap.

I'm not 100% certain on the following things but AFAIK it's underwritten by a insurance company rather than Litchfield's themselves and there are exclusions on the policy. I seem to remember somebody at Litchfields mentioning that the headlights are covered for the misting issue but i could be wrong.

Best thing to do is to have a chat with Iain in person. he'll probably try and talk you out of it to be honest but he'll be able to give you all the info. no point trying to email as they're not very good at getting back to you (the only bad thing i have to say about the whole operation)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Steve said:


> Yep, Iain will honour his word, but after a discussion with him, I went down the route I have..................and modifications are more fun than staying "safe" with a warranty LOL


It's a Nissan, and if, like most things in life, you look after it and are sympathetic even if you feel the urge not to be, it is good honest Japanese reliability!!

Mine is now 5 years old, has been tracked and done a few European tours and is still like new!!

Pays your money and makes your choice


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

I've gone for the litchfield warranty, And just gone for stage 4. Iains been more than helpful with anything i have asked. Best to call them, there very busy just now.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

SamboGrove said:


> Huw, you sound like a worrier (like me) so my advice would be to get a warranty and IMO the litchfield one is the one to go for.
> 
> I completley see Steve's point of just saving a bit incase something does go wrong but for me it's all about peace of mind and you'll get more of that with the warranty.
> 
> ...


My Nissan Warranty expired in March. So it's all on it's lonesome now. Ye sI guess I do worry a little, I like to plan finances and breakdowns can't really be planned for.. Hence the warranty.

I'm beginning to see the email thing is pretty poor, I've emailed about multiple things from not getting paperwork in a delivery to warranty and or pricing info and never really get a reply other than once when I spoke to Iain on the phone about it. He's hopefully there in the morning when I arrive so I'll do my best to have a chat with him about it all, voice allowing because I've had a darn cold the last few days and lost my voice endless times so far!

Thank's for the replies guys, and yes you are right Steve, you pays your money and takes your chances.... Just buying a car these days is exactly that...


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Ja5on said:


> I've gone for the litchfield warranty, And just gone for stage 4. Iains been more than helpful with anything i have asked. Best to call them, there very busy just now.


Sounds like a plan!

I'll be having a chat in the morning if I can pin Iain down before he has to leave...


----------



## the speculator (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah no point in emailing Litchfield; they are a bit behind on that front. I recently took out their warranty after the OEM one expired, and was a little peeved that they excluded the bell-housing from it but Peter at the HPC at Mill Hill swears blind that there is absolutely nothing wrong with it; I guess they just don't want to warranty a known potential issue. It's cheap because it is good business sense for them; you will be a captured customer on upgrades afterwards, as I am...


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

the speculator said:


> Yeah no point in emailing Litchfield; they are a bit behind on that front. I recently took out their warranty after the OEM one expired, and was a little peeved that they excluded the bell-housing from it but Peter at the HPC at Mill Hill swears blind that there is absolutely nothing wrong with it; I guess they just don't want to warranty a known potential issue. It's cheap because it is good business sense for them; you will be a captured customer on upgrades afterwards, as I am...


I believe Nissan never admitted there was a bellhouse issue in the first place so Nissan would say that it was fine. I know Litchfield say thats covered but I'm guessing they considered your's was borderline to start with.

I guess in some resects the fact that they check it over and accept it for warranty is a good thing in my mind. It means they consider it solid enough to cover it. Then hopefully if anything does go wrong they'll be around to fix it under warranty for me.

As for being stuck with them for upgrades, I think they've got one of the best reputations so I don't mind that. I know they may be a bit more pricey but they are also the closest to me from Cardiff too I believe.

I think I'm sold on it but I'll confirm a few questions with Iain tomorrow before handing over any cash


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Sadly like most things warranty or insurance wise you only really know the benefits or how good they are when something goes wrong (which isn't what you want anyway).

I've Litchfield warranty so will give my input.

I went to Litchfield originally Feb 2012 and made them my choice of INDY to maintain my car.

Over the course of the year I went back for servicing and upgrades. 

Around September time I took out the warranty when I went to Stage 4. 

November time my steering column ECU died, Nissan couldn't source one for 6 weeks so I opted to use my Litchfield warranty. I could of used the RAC cover included with it or even my own Greenflag but the car wasn't going to be easy to be moved and then I'd still have a 300 mile round trip to recover the car.

Litchfield sourced the part from the States quicker than Nissan and sent a technician out to fit it on my drive so I was back up and running this was during a hectic week for them just before Xmas meaning I had my car over the Xmas period! was very pleased.

Brings me on to 2 weeks ago, Bell housing been maybe lots of noise. Went to Litchfield, they replaced it, kept me fed and watered, and I headed off to the Cinema for the day.

Best thing for me was whilst doing it I had downpipes fitted labour free as they were changing the bell housing anyway so it wasn't going to add any additional delays.

So my opinion.

Brilliant service when I've needed to use it, no try and get out of claim issues they just got on with the task in hand and in my experience it's saved me a shed load of money, certainly enough to cover taking it out in September for another year.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

the speculator said:


> Yeah no point in emailing Litchfield; they are a bit behind on that front. I recently took out their warranty after the OEM one expired, and was a little peeved that they excluded the bell-housing from it but Peter at the HPC at Mill Hill swears blind that there is absolutely nothing wrong with it; I guess they just don't want to warranty a known potential issue. It's cheap because it is good business sense for them; you will be a captured customer on upgrades afterwards, as I am...


Bell housing isn't excluded from it, but it has acceptable levels of movement. 

They'll never be silent at all and will always make a noise. I had Litchfield keep checks on mine and eventually it was changed once it became very loud / outside the tolerance %. 

I can also first hand say I know the stress they were going through when I was there, they changed to a digital phone system so they could be quicker on the phone call fronts etc and the provider has really caused them issues with no phones 2 week, not being able to receive / send e-mails. 

When I was there lets just say they weren't pleased about it at all and had a lot of angry customers they couldn't even notify of the issues because they weren't receiving the e-mails as they had no lines working or net to even know who might of contacted them.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

EAndy said:


> Sadly like most things warranty or insurance wise you only really know the benefits or how good they are when something goes wrong (which isn't what you want anyway).
> 
> I've Litchfield warranty so will give my input.
> 
> ...


That is so great to hear mate and thank you for your input. Being able to Warranty with them is one of the deciding factors for my pursuit for a GTR :thumbsup:


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

That's the kind of positive feedback I was looking for! 

Thanks for letting us know your experiences. It's customer service that makes it for me and if that's how they do things that's good enough for me!


----------



## the speculator (Jun 11, 2012)

CelticWebs said:


> I believe Nissan never admitted there was a bellhouse issue in the first place so Nissan would say that it was fine. I know Litchfield say thats covered but I'm guessing they considered your's was borderline to start with.


I think that's exactly right. I think Nissan have behaved very badly over this bell housing issue and cannot blame Litchfield for excluding it from my warranty with them; it just causes a headache as I know I've got a ~£700 bill to come in the future which otherwise could have been put towards the next upgrade. To be fair to Peter he was just following Nissan head office's tolerance levels which happen to be higher than those for inclusion within Litchfield's warranty; it's Nissan's fault for installing a dodgy part to begin with.

I wouldn't upgrade the car anywhere else away from Litchfield though anyway, so am happy to be a captive customer. Litchfield's operation is very slick other than their communications issues, and they definitely inspire confidence. The fact that they include their upgrades in their warranty is a testament to the quality of the upgrades.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm probably a little different because I think that generally warranties are a complete waste of money. I was really chuffed when mine hit 3 years old so I could stop the ridiculous servicing routine. With normal use and mileage yearly is absolutely fine, I think my car has gone even longer than that to be honest. 

There seems to be this assumption that every bill on a GTR is £10k which is complete nonsense, yes engine and gearbox will be pricey but seriously how many cars have these sort of failures?

If your a worrier then opt for Litchfield as they're well respected but personally I just busk it and will cross the bridge should I come to it. So far in 18 months I've had a flat battery but even that is ok now its got a conditioner on it. 

They seem pretty strong, reliable cars to me.


----------



## MPC-GTR (Aug 30, 2004)

I had a costly failure - a con rod broke on a stage 4 car - never tracked or lauched - only covered around 1000 miles since the mods only done 12k miles in total- repair bill of £14,000 - only a couple of months outside of warranty so I had to foot the bill myself. I wish I would have had some cover at the time. Several other con rod failures I've heard about since then via Iain. Car is now stage 4.5 with uprated rods and pistons.

So in answer to your question an engine failure can be very expensive indeed, making the warranty cover seen an essential - regardless of how little you drive it.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

MPC-GTR said:


> I had a costly failure - a con rod broke on a stage 4 car - never tracked or lauched - only covered around 1000 miles since the mods only done 12k miles in total- repair bill of £14,000 - only a couple of months outside of warranty so I had to foot the bill myself. I wish I would have had some cover at the time. Several other con rod failures I've heard about since then via Iain. Car is now stage 4.5 with uprated rods and pistons.
> 
> So in answer to your question an engine failure can be very expensive indeed, making the warranty cover seen an essential - regardless of how little you drive it.


Sorry to hear of that, you must have been gutted. Would it be fair to say though that a failure of that nature on a stage 4 car is more likely due to the higher pressures involved? Also, do warranties cover cars which have been modified in this way? I'm guessing they would have a get out clause somewhere although I believe Litchfield will cover it if they did the modifications themselves.

On a final point, if you had the car uprated and a catastrophic failure occurred so soon afterwards would there not be some come back on the company doing the work? surely their work would carry some sort of warranty?


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Out of interest, what does a Litchfield warranty cost?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

£1200/year inc vat i think.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Edit: stupid question of course they'd want to examine the car first. doh!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep full and indepth examination.

The have just done mine and notice my 6 month old (under warranty replaced) was showing loads of play. 

The rest of the car was fine to Iain gave me two options

1. Keep rattling bell housing. And the bell housing wouldnt be covered.

or

2. Spend the money on a Litchfield bell housing and then the whole car would be covered.

I went for option 2.


----------



## andyc11 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm a noob here (hi by the way) and have just about decided to walk away from a Porsche 997 due to the Gen 1 engine concerns and not wanting to fork out £1,200 a year for a Porsche warranty. So with my £40k budget, I've been considering a GTR due to the good stories I've heard on reliability and previous experience of Jap motors. 

I guess everyone starts by saying this but I'm really not looking to do any mods and want a standard car. Would you guys still recommend a warranty? Don't get me wrong, I'm not expecting a completely money free car, aware of the bellhousing issues, as well as general maintenance costs. I can live with that, what I can't live with is a £15k bill for a failure on a £40k car unless I am the culprit of it.

Fully appreciate it's a subjective thing and like the 997's problems, you're likely to hear about these things on the Internet - not for one minute trying to say there is a wider problem here, simply asking whether a warranty is worthwhile on a bog standard GTR.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

MPC-GTR said:


> I had a costly failure - a con rod broke on a stage 4 car - never tracked or lauched - only covered around 1000 miles since the mods only done 12k miles in total- repair bill of £14,000 - only a couple of months outside of warranty so I had to foot the bill myself. I wish I would have had some cover at the time. Several other con rod failures I've heard about since then via Iain. Car is now stage 4.5 with uprated rods and pistons.
> 
> So in answer to your question an engine failure can be very expensive indeed, making the warranty cover seen an essential - regardless of how little you drive it.


You have a standard car, runs fine for 11k, get mods, drive 1000 miles then it fails and it costs you 14k in repairs, would the warranty on the mods covered this ?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

MPC-GTR said:


> I had a costly failure - a con rod broke on a stage 4 car - never tracked or lauched - only covered around 1000 miles since the mods only done 12k miles in total- repair bill of £14,000 - only a couple of months outside of warranty so I had to foot the bill myself. I wish I would have had some cover at the time. Several other con rod failures I've heard about since then via Iain. Car is now stage 4.5 with uprated rods and pistons.
> 
> So in answer to your question an engine failure can be very expensive indeed, making the warranty cover seen an essential - regardless of how little you drive it.


I assume you told the company who modded the car about the con rod failure, what was their attitude?
Id be surprised if they left you out on a limb.


----------



## AdamOGTR (Oct 23, 2011)

+1 ^^^

Also was the 14000 to get the car back to standard or stage 4??
If it was back to stage 4 then 9k ish for a new engine ain't too bad I guess.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting the Litchfield Warranty for mine when the 3 month dealer warranty runs out. Just for the piece of mind.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

AdamOGTR said:


> +1 ^^^
> 
> Also was the 14000 to get the car back to standard or stage 4??
> If it was back to stage 4 then 9k ish for a new engine ain't too bad I guess.


Also, I assume you will have got stronger rods on the rebuild so thats a 5k job


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

I went for the Litchfield warranty a few weeks ago. Knowing the team up there don't see Iain wriggling out of anything that is genuine and imho worth the money. 

As for their responses to email, that is an area they need to very much improve. Phone will get you a better response.

Ikey


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

andyc11 said:


> I'm a noob here (hi by the way) and have just about decided to walk away from a Porsche 997 due to the Gen 1 engine concerns and not wanting to fork out £1,200 a year for a Porsche warranty. So with my £40k budget, I've been considering a GTR due to the good stories I've heard on reliability and previous experience of Jap motors.
> 
> I guess everyone starts by saying this but I'm really not looking to do any mods and want a standard car. Would you guys still recommend a warranty? Don't get me wrong, I'm not expecting a completely money free car, aware of the bellhousing issues, as well as general maintenance costs. I can live with that, what I can't live with is a £15k bill for a failure on a £40k car unless I am the culprit of it.
> 
> Fully appreciate it's a subjective thing and like the 997's problems, you're likely to hear about these things on the Internet - not for one minute trying to say there is a wider problem here, simply asking whether a warranty is worthwhile on a bog standard GTR.


I don't think I'd bother with a warranty on a standard car. Other than really poor mistreatment, such as running without oil, running too much modded power or a poor remap, I've not heard of any failures.

£1200/year is a big chunk of money when failures of well treated stock cars are unheard of, at least to my knowledge.

The main culprits are headlights and bell housings. Headlight failures amount to condensation and an aftermarket company can have a good at trying to cure that. Bell housing you can replace once with litchfields with an uprated version that may never need sorting again, and that as a one off costs less than a warranty and will be warranted itself for a year I suppose.

In short, I wouldn't bother. 

WHEN you mod it, that might be a different story. Frankly a stage 1 will be fine, costs relatively no money and unleashes about 20% more power. It's so easily done it's almost a no-brainer and you will succumb.


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

any one know a rough price for a Litchfield uprated bell housing. Do they Mod yours or is a complete new unit.


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

last time i checked was around the £700 mark,they take your bellhousing in exchange and fit the uprated one!


----------



## andyc11 (Jun 28, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> I don't think I'd bother with a warranty on a standard car. Other than really poor mistreatment, such as running without oil, running too much modded power or a poor remap, I've not heard of any failures.
> 
> £1200/year is a big chunk of money when failures of well treated stock cars are unheard of, at least to my knowledge.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's good to know. Not even got the thing yet and you lot are tempting me with mods :chuckle:


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Just to add to this thread, I opted for a Litchfield warranty last year and I'm booked in to have my bell housing changed under warranty next week.

Iain and the team were great and checked the tolerance at the last service for me because it was getting noisy, they confirmed it is out of tolerance and had no issue booking me in for a warranty repair.

So overall worth every penny in my opinion!


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

That's good to know. Thanks for letting me know webber. Hopefully I won't need to claim for anything but its good to know if I need to its all good


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Be interested to know how many cars have the Litchfield warranty and how many have had something break on them, aside from the bellhousing.


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Webber said:


> Just to add to this thread, I opted for a Litchfield warranty last year and I'm booked in to have my bell housing changed under warranty next week.
> 
> Iain and the team were great and checked the tolerance at the last service for me because it was getting noisy, they confirmed it is out of tolerance and had no issue booking me in for a warranty repair.
> 
> So overall worth every penny in my opinion!


Hi Guys
Well having read through this thread once I get my GT-R I'll be opting for the Litchfield Warranty as will want to mod mine, so peace of mind plus I currently stick £200pm aside as a "just in case" fund for my Audi B7 RS4. That's £2400 per year so looking at the Litchfield warranty being half that I see it as the other £1200 being used for servicing or other mods.....So I consider myself to be quids in!!!!:clap::clap:


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Sounds very sensible to me


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

CelticWebs said:


> Sounds very sensible to me


Thanks dude. I think so, but I guess its very subjective, however if you, like me have been putting £200pm away religiously for the last god knows how many months and using that for servicing, mods & road tax BUT knowing that should something serious happen (my RS4 is 7.5 years old with 66k) there is a potential large bill to fork out for its peace of mind to have a warranty to cover this. I haven't taken out this sort of thing on my RS4 as although Audi offer "extended" warranty it don't cover mods, and as my car is heavily modded this wasn't an option. So as I said its a case of sticking a pile of money away (but poss face a big bill) or pay out the £1200 p/y and have no worries, even if the car has been modded by Iain and the team!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Had my bell housing switched under my Litchfield warranty - so much better than the Nissan rubbish


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

I am currently looking for some bits to go to stage 4,, and have no plans to get a Litchfield warranty,,, i am in Warrington with Ac on my doorstep so they will be doing all my work...

Out of interest How many stage 4s have actualy had major problems????????


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I've thought about using Litchfield for the warranty, but I've decided when I do my 650R tune that I will be giving it to Matt at Garage-R. No warranty, but I'm certain the parts will be excellent as will the work and I know I will continue to maintain the car properly, warm it up, let it cool down, keep on top of the oil etc... So its a risk I'm willing to take. That being said if a failure does happen my car will be off the road for quite a while lol

As above how many 650Rs have had failures?


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

I cant really understand why anyone is interested in a warranty to be honest. The GTR has been on sale in the UK for 5 years now and I would imagine that everyone in the know ie: most people on here are now fully aware of what can go wrong with a GTR,which lets be honest isnt much even on highly tuned cars.

Bellhousing of course is the main issue which can be fixed anyway for considerably less than a warranty costs. Gearbox niggles ie: piston clips etc are also a cheap fix.
I think the most costly common issue is to replace the headlights but im pretty sure the litchfield warranty doesn't cover these anyway and these can now be re sealed for a fraction of the replacement costs.

I would like to know how many people have actually made a warranty claim on something that cost more than the warranty did.

I cant see it being many.....


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Nedzilla said:


> I cant really understand why anyone is interested in a warranty to be honest. The GTR has been on sale in the UK for 5 years now and I would imagine that everyone in the know ie: most people on here are now fully aware of what can go wrong with a GTR,which lets be honest isnt much even on highly tuned cars.
> 
> Bellhousing of course is the main issue which can be fixed anyway for considerably less than a warranty costs. Gearbox niggles ie: piston clips etc are also a cheap fix.
> I think the most costly common issue is to replace the headlights but im pretty sure the litchfield warranty doesn't cover these anyway and these can now be re sealed for a fraction of the replacement costs.
> ...


Thant makes sense to me, if they wernt making good money on selling these warranties they wouldn't bother offering them.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Odd rhetoric going on here.

It's insurance, of course the insurer makes money overall, that's why the price is set where it is. You are gambling against the loss you suffer if you have a failure. Nothing revolutionary here.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, spot on Adamantium. It's an individual thing, for me I love a warranty for peace of mind, hope I will never claim on it, but I'm just not happy without it. Speaking as a gambler, the value bet is to forego the warranty, but I'd rather get poor odds and have it. Even though I make my living gambling I guess I'm very risk averse.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

What living is that Trev?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

have booked a inspection on the car im buying, so as long as all ok il be taking out the warranty, from what I can see they are quite good...


Litchfield GTR Warranty and Care Plan - Litchfield Motors


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You don't need a warranty - it's a Datsun!


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Mate you don't know how paranoid i am....

Would rather just have the peace of mind


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Steve said:


> You don't need a warranty - it's a Datsun!


You're confident old chum, you should start selling expensive pieces of paper with Warranty scribbled across the top of them :chuckle:


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Right after a chat with Litchfields I've changed my mind.

I'm getting the solonoid end caps done , they advised on a stock car these are the bits that normally can go wrong , any other upgrades on gearbox would be for stage 4 cars .


The solenoid end caps would need to be done before the warranty anyway , they cost 500, plus the warranty is 1400.


I may as well get the solonoid end caps done as this is the common issue anyway and save 1400 aside just in case anything else happens , the cluster, lights etc aren't covered anyways


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I've got the Warranty, and when my selector fork went funny, it was a painless process. Phoned Litchfield, they told me to ring the RAC (who, as part of the warranty) to transport the car down to Litchfield, who then did what was necessary, kept me informed and then I just picked it up when it was ready. Job, as they say, done.

I'll be renewing, purely for that piece of mind.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Johnny G said:


> I've got the Warranty, and when my selector fork went funny, it was a painless process. Phoned Litchfield, they told me to ring the RAC (who, as part of the warranty) to transport the car down to Litchfield, who then did what was necessary, kept me informed and then I just picked it up when it was ready. Job, as they say, done.
> 
> I'll be renewing, purely for that piece of mind.




Is your modded or stock mate?

To be honest after chatting to litchfields , who were very helpful , it makes sense for me just to get the solonoids done as my car is standard , and save the 1400 on the warranty for when something else needs doing . 


Hope it's the right decision .


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

euroexports said:


> Is your modded or stock mate?
> 
> To be honest after chatting to litchfields , who were very helpful , it makes sense for me just to get the solonoids done as my car is standard , and save the 1400 on the warranty for when something else needs doing .
> 
> ...


Stage 4.25 mate, as per sig


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I cannot comment on Litchfield warranty, as the nightmare to actually speak to someone went on for weeks. I have the extended Middlehurst warranty, not to be confused with normal Nissan warranty. Middlehurst do their own one, the car had it already on it when I bought it, which I renewed this year after failing to get one with Litchfield. I had a gearbox problem, probably one of the biggest issues bar an engine blow, and Middlehurst picked up the car within 24 hours, and ended up getting a new 2013 box on the warranty, and car all delivered back to me with not a penny spent out  More than happy.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

deankenny said:


> I cannot comment on Litchfield warranty, as the nightmare to actually speak to someone went on for weeks. I have the extended Middlehurst warranty, not to be confused with normal Nissan warranty. Middlehurst do their own one, the car had it already on it when I bought it, which I renewed this year after failing to get one with Litchfield. I had a gearbox problem, probably one of the biggest issues bar an engine blow, and Middlehurst picked up the car within 24 hours, and ended up getting a new 2013 box on the warranty, and car all delivered back to me with not a penny spent out  More than happy.


Did you phone them?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes Johnny, e-mail and phone. E-mail no response, and phone they was busy and was told would get ringback


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have the Lichfield warranty on a large build, I will renew every year without fail....

It's better than my main dealer BMW warranty, I know I sound a bit fanboy, but credit where credits due, Iain litchfield says he will repair a problem it's as good as done.... I am talking from experience....!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Haven't claimed on mine but will renew for sure


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

deankenny said:


> Yes Johnny, e-mail and phone. E-mail no response, and phone they was busy and was told would get ringback


Odd. Can't say I've ever had a problem when ringing them.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Must just be me Johnny, probably don't like me from my early over excited forum activity haha. Either way have nothing against them as I hear too many good things to think otherwise. Just a shame as they are closer to me than Middlehurst.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Must just be me Johnny, probably don't like me from my early over excited forum activity haha. Either way have nothing against them as I hear too many good things to think otherwise. Just a shame as they are closer to me than Middlehurst.


How much is the extended warranty with Middlehurst if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

DanielM3 said:


> I have the Lichfield warranty on a large build, I will renew every year without fail....
> 
> It's better than my main dealer BMW warranty, I know I sound a bit fanboy, but credit where credits due, Iain litchfield says he will repair a problem it's as good as done.... I am talking from experience....!



Completely agree Dan, once it's said it's done, no quibbling or chasing. That's the sort of warranty I don't mind in the slightest not claiming on because I know when I need to (which hopefully there'll never be a need to for anything nasty) I know it's there. Peace of mind is worth the cost if nothing else!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

I've just taken the warranty out, just for peace of mind!


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> How much is the extended warranty with Middlehurst if you don't mind me asking?



I'm sure somebody said it was close to 3k but I believe it only covers standard or Nissan installed modifications anyway...


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

DanielM3 said:


> I have the Lichfield warranty on a large build, I will renew every year without fail....
> 
> It's better than my main dealer BMW warranty, I know I sound a bit fanboy, but credit where credits due, Iain litchfield says he will repair a problem it's as good as done.... I am talking from experience....!



Me too.

My14

Stage 4.

There is only one probs with this lot.

Going for another stage 

Its a shame that i got a free service pack.

:bowdown1:
T


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

CelticWebs said:


> I'm sure somebody said it was close to 3k but I believe it only covers standard or Nissan installed modifications anyway...


Mine was £1500, and I am covered on my Ecutek Stage 1, as they did my new gearbox and bellhousing on warranty while car was at Stage 1 

You may be confusing the standard Nissan warranty with Middlehursts own extended warranty, which are 2 different services.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

deankenny said:


> Mine was £1500, and I am covered on my Ecutek Stage 1, as they did my new gearbox and bellhousing on warranty while car was at Stage 1
> 
> You may be confusing the standard Nissan warranty with Middlehursts own extended warranty, which are 2 different services.


Perfect, so they replaced your defective OEM part with another oem of the same design.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Perfect, so they replaced your defective OEM part with another oem of the same design.


They replaced it with 2013 (new at the time) gearbox with strengthened parts pre-applied like the clips, stoppers etc.

As for the bellhousing, again was a new 2013 one, which was just as bad after a couple hundred miles, they did give me a choice to have the Litchfield bellhousing applied on the warranty, but I would be without the car for longer, and as I only had for a tad more than a week I opted to just get oem bellhousing fitted over Litchfields so I could get the car back sooner.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

deankenny said:


> As for the bellhousing, again was a new 2013 one, which was just as bad after a couple hundred miles, they did give me a choice to have the Litchfield bellhousing applied on the warranty, but I would be without the car for longer, and as I only had for a tad more than a week I opted to just get oem bellhousing fitted over Litchfields so I could get the car back sooner.


I'd have gone for the improved version for the sake of it taking longer.

I don't think in the grand scheme of things 4-6 hours longer is that bad when you considering your replacement OEM part will fail again and need replacing again which in turn overall will mean you will be indeed without your car longer when it goes for another again.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Of course Andy, if same thing happened now I would of course go for it. I'm not talking 4-6 hours longer, it was another couple days for Litchfield to transport one to Middlehurst, and being excited enough to get the car in the first place for the gearbox to fail and get taken away from me in an instant, I just wanted to drive it so badly!! Back then I could not wait  Now not so much, excitement has wore off and could wait now.

I'm just an idiot with a fast car after all.


----------

